
How do you find the time? - avk
http://words.steveklabnik.com/how-do-you-find-the-time/
======
avk
Sorry for the resubmit. Just surprised this didn't garner any previous
discussion.

The part that resonated most with me was: "What bone you were meant to have,
no dog will drag away." It made me think that it's worth considering which
bones are yours and which you only think you'd like to have and improve on.
Maybe it's worth re-evaluating what you do spend time on versus what you never
feel bad spending time on?

